# garden tractor



## dmccormick68 (Aug 25, 2016)

New here but was just wondering of all the different older model garden tractors which one has the largest physical size? I know this is a very vague question but was just looking for a starting point. I have a few deere's and a husky and a craftsman but just looking for something a little larger.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome dmccormick68!

I'm certainly no garden tractor efficienado but check out the Case/Ingersolls. I know they have about the largest tires of the garden tractors.

Mark


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

What horse power range?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The Jacobsens were slightly larger(the 53500 model)than the Case/Ingersols,but parts are non-existent ,for them,now.
The case 400(442,444,446,448) series were good tractors,and parts can still be had.
Most had 16" rims,in the rear,and full hydraulic capabilities.


----------



## dmccormick68 (Aug 25, 2016)

Most of the ones I have now are around 18hp, but I would not be opposed to something larger.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

dmccormick68 said:


> Most of the ones I have now are around 18hp, but I would not be opposed to something larger.


What kind of work will it be required to do?
Mowing,..plowing a garden,..pushing snow,etc.?
The older units that you mention,are great ,but many no longer have a parts base available.
The JD's ,and some Simplicity models,as well as some of the old SS,and ST sears you can still get some parts for.
That's the biggest problem,since the manufacturers want to sell NEW equipment,so they discontinue the parts sources.


----------

